# Doc's 60 Gallon Cube - a year old!



## Matthew (Nov 10, 2015)

So about a year ago, I was ready to move on from my 6 gallon Fluval Edge nano tank, so I bought a 60 gallon cube tank from another member (davenreef). I moved it from Lindsay to Toronto, and eventually got it set up in my basement with a new sump from J_T. About 2 months after getting it set up, I had a glitch with the Apex and before I noticed, the heater was stuck on and the temperature rose to 97 °F(!)

I lost a bunch of the corals that dave sent me home with, but the Clownfish and shrimp survived, along with the Zoas and the Shrooms I'd moved from my nano tank.

Since then, I picked up a whole whack of fish from twobytwo and cool corals here and there (mostly LPS and softies) and then I realized that the nitrates and phosphates were high, and I had algae taking over. So I started dosing with NoPox and Vibrant and things have come back down into a nice balance, and I'm pretty happy with the parameters right now.

Anyway, that's the brief back story to my tank. And here's a one year anniversary video:


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Cube Tank*

Excellent, how inspiring !! tagging along...
I hope to post a video of my tank soon.

Neil
Mississauga


----------



## Matthew (Nov 10, 2015)

aks72ca said:


> Excellent, how inspiring !! tagging along...
> I hope to post a video of my tank soon.
> 
> Neil
> Mississauga


Thanks Neil! It is a fun hobby/obsession, for sure. I'll keep an eye out for your video.


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

nice vid! congrats on 1 year.

how long have you had the starfish and hawkfish? i always wanted both but thought starfish would starve and hawkfish eat small snails and shrimp so i never bothered.

thanks!


----------



## Matthew (Nov 10, 2015)

I've had the hawk fish since mid October and I have 2 starfish - one I've had for about 6 months and the other for about 9 (I think - unfortunately I haven't been keeping a bold thread so it is all based on memory)


----------

